# starling babies



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a picture of the first songbirds I rehabbed. They are baby starlings. While they are babies they are sweet and cuddly but when they become fledglings they become single minded - EAT, EAT, EAT.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

my picture didn't take - I'll try again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awww .. I call them little daffodils when they are that age ..

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, so do I. I'm sorry the pics were not real good but I thought folks would get a kick out of them. Next to baby Cardinals they are the best.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lady Tarheel, 

Yep, great little chorus of hungry mouths


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lady Tarheel, that picture is just too, too adorable! Thanks!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady T. ... here is the first baby starling I ever raised .. called him Jaws for a reason: http://www.rims.net/jaws.htm. That was in June of 2000 .. since then about a bazillion starlings .. lots of recent starling photos from me here on the board .. probably in the Other Birds forum.

Terry


----------

